# qwertee/othertees type of site component?



## teevolt (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey! 

If you got time check out:
OtherTees - Mockingword by pixhunter - 7.5£ / 9? / 12$ / 35z?
Qwertee : Limited Edition Cheap Daily T Shirts | Gone in 24 Hours | T-shirt Only £8/

Basically a designer uploads his design(using site template), others vote, comment, favourite it.
And the best ones get picked up to be printed for few days. Only one one design is printed every 2-3 days. There is time counter on front page with current design.

Is there any JOOMLA component that does that or any other site that I can buy like that?

I got many offers from web designers to make me one so Im looking for a cheaper solution.

Thanks


----------

